# Ricoh XR-10, picked up at Goodwill



## RickyN29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this camera?  I shoot all digital, but wanted to toy around with a decent film SLR.  Saw this at the goodwill store, for 25 bucks with a lens.  Mint condition.  So far appears to work great.  Rikenon 50mm L lens.

I really do not know anything about Ricoh except that when digital camera first came out, I bought one of the first Ricoh (300z) digital cameras for $700.  640x480 MAX resolution!!!

Any info, tips, or experience with this would be wonderful!

Thanks,

-Ricky


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice little camera. Here's a link for the manual:

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/ricoh_xr-10/ricoh_xr-10.htm


----------



## El Gabito (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't really answer any of your questions, but I have an XR-7 that I used growing up when film SLR's where expensive. It was always a good camera, but now I can't get it to advance film...


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 6, 2006)

Takes Pentax K bayonet mount so lenses should be cheap and widely available.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 6, 2006)

El Gabito said:
			
		

> I can't really answer any of your questions, but I have an XR-7 that I used growing up when film SLR's where expensive. It was always a good camera, but now I can't get it to advance film...



Same happened to a KR-10 (rixoh)  I have.


----------



## RickyN29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the replies.

Anyone know where I might find what year this camera came out and what (roughly) price was?

Also,would if be safe to use my Canon Speedlite 430ex with it?  (it won't hurt the flash unit will it?)  If not I can throw my el-cheepo Vivitar 2000 on her.


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 7, 2006)

Not sure if it has anything about the original cost or when it came out but here's the manual...

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/ricoh_xr-10/ricoh_xr-10.htm

Sorry don't know about the flash.


----------



## RickyN29 (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, reviving my own old thread.  Thought some of you might care....

I have really fallen for this camera!!!  I am actually shooting primarily on 35mm because it is more convienient in my wilderness adventures.  No batteries, no laptop to unload CF cards, and small form factor.

This camera has been great, I was really impressed with the picture quality.  (Using the Rikenon 50mm 2.0 prime lens)

Here are some shots from it!  (I even developed them myself!)


----------

